# Lenora has white lids, but fecals are clear. What's up do you think?



## DonnaBelle (Sep 26, 2011)

I have had Lenora fecal tested recently (last month) and she showed no worms.

However, her eyelids are persistantly white.

We are milking her, but she has plenty of brouse and 2 cups of grain twice a day.  She looks good.

My question is:  Is there a type of worm that doesn't show up in a fecal?  Could another kind of worm be making her eyelids white?

Thanks

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (Sep 26, 2011)

Barberpoles are the worm that are gonna cause anemia.  I'd run another fecal...it's quite possible to have a clean fecal and then suddenly a bloom.  Or due to the nature of the worm and the fact that goats poop a lot it's possible that the sample you took didn't have enough eggs in it to test "positive".

I would also put her on Red Cell if she were here.  I dose at 6 ml / 20-30# every 6-8 hours for 24 hours, then once per week until better.

eta: If a second fecal comes back "clean" then I would do a blood test and check her red blood count level and consult with the vet over her anemia issues.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, what she said...


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 26, 2011)

Double check to make sure you are actually looking at the eyelid and not the whites of the eye. I have heard of many people thinking their animals are wormy because they were confusing the eyelid with the whites of the eyes.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Ladies, I appreciate your imput.  

I've been giving her the red cell for the last couple of days.

I'm going to get another fecal done.

DonnaBelle


----------



## freemotion (Sep 26, 2011)

Since getting a microscope and doing my own fecal exams, I can attest that things can change quite dramatically in the space of one month....or less, especially if conditions are right.....some stress on the animal (moving, or being separated from a buddy, weaning, illness, getting picked on suddenly, or a well-meaning but idiotic neighbor tossing moldy white bread over the fence in large quantities!), wet and warm pasture conditions, mid-late summer.....or just the unknown or a goat that is predisposed to getting wormy.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 26, 2011)

x


----------



## kstaven (Sep 27, 2011)

Overloads of selenium and copper can block the absorption pathways for iron and create an anemic response also.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 27, 2011)

In my FAMACHA training class they recomended do a check every month except during hot and humid spells and then every two weeks.  That is how fast things can change.  

A clean fecal a month ago means nothing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 27, 2011)

What color are her eyelids normally? Everyone should do regular checks on their goats because some goats do have paler eyelids. It is important to know what is normal on your goat.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 27, 2011)

You know Karen, you have a large point!!

This goat has never had "pink" eyelids.  Her gums look pink. 

She looks good, poops good, eats good.  

Perhaps I need to chill.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Goatmasta (Sep 28, 2011)

Liver flukes rarely show up in fecals.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 28, 2011)

How do you find out if your goat has liver flukes?

What is the treatment??

DonnaBelle


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 28, 2011)

you can treat with ivermectin plus. It HAS to be plus, because the PLUS part is the medication that kills them. And there is some crazy retreatment you have to do I believe you have to treat 3 times. Not sure on the exact time frame sorry...


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 29, 2011)

Liver flukes are usually* only a problem if the goat lives in a wet, swampy area.  Not sure what it's like where you are, but wanted to throw that out there.  

Valbazen will also kill adult liver flukes but cannot be given to does if bred.

*but don't you just know, w/ goats there are no 'rules'...

http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/87/87-1/the_liver_fluke.html


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 29, 2011)

It's not "swampy" here, but it was sure wet this spring.  I haven't seen any signs of snails, and I'm out in the brouse and pasture with them quite a bit, always looking at the ground.

She may be bred, so I'm going to get some Ivo/plus and do some reading up and talk to Dr. G. 

She really looks good, her lids have never been a "darker" pink.  She has no other symptoms, it's just that my other goats have really dark pink lids and when I find one that's not dark pink I panic. LOL.

I'm going to keep checking her.  All my goats look great cause they're really getting a lot of good brouse... 

DonnaBelle


----------



## Goatmasta (Sep 29, 2011)

NO flukicides are safe for a pregnant doe.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 1, 2011)

Flukicide _possibly_ safe for a pregnant doe:


http://fiascofarm.com/goats/wormers.htm#dectomax

http://www.vkvboers.com/Goat_Med_Doses.pdf

If anything knows anything about this medication it is supposedly safe for pregnant does.  The first site says what it is effective against.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 1, 2011)

Someone may have mentioned this- I didn't read through the thread so sorry if this is repeated info.  Has it been especially dry in your area?  During times of unfavorable conditions (unfavorable for the parasites) FEC can be deceivingly low.  So it is possible your doe could have a heavy burden that isn't accurately reflected in the fecal because they aren't shedding eggs like crazy.


----------



## Goatmasta (Oct 1, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Flukicide _possibly_ safe for a pregnant doe:
> 
> 
> http://fiascofarm.com/goats/wormers.htm#dectomax
> ...


Dectomax is not a flukicide it is basically the same thing as ivermec.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 1, 2011)

oohhh sorry you are right. I don't know why I was thinking it was for flukes it's just for worms....


----------

